# Elite-4 HDI ?????



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I have this unit and use it for the gps only. The last time out I moved the cursor to see how far away I was from a spot. Now I can't get it off of the cursor mode. Does anyone have any idea on how to just get it back to plotting my trail on the main screen??? 
I have had other Lowrance units and they all have an exit button to hit to get out of a mode. But this unit doesn't have an exit button. Thanks for any reply's..


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Can you go into menu and hit return to vessel? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

kayakcle216 said:


> Can you go into menu and hit return to vessel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app



That worked... Thanks for answering. I tried everything I could think of. As you can tell, I am not electronics savvy....


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

That's great too hear! I had the same problem but luckily I stumbled on to the solution. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

